# Riddling Rack



## Tarheel (Sep 26, 2008)

My wife wants me to look into making her a Riddling Rack. Something like this: http://piratenladen.de/ebay/brett20er/b3.jpg

Looks like I just need a way to make the holes uniform. The angle should be the hard part. Does anyone have any ideas or perhaps a plan for such a thing?

Thanks!


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

A drilling jig for sure if you drill press does not have a tilting table


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

just wondering what its used for.


----------



## garrett (Jan 16, 2009)

I made one of these for a friend several years ago. It was made of 6/4 black oak planks, 6" wide and about 5 ft long. After drilling 10 2.5" holes, equally spaced, with a Forstner bit and my drill press table set at 30 degrees, the planks were glued edge-to-edge. I think I rounded over the edges first to give it an individual "planked" look. 6 planks per side in all. Then a piano hinge was used to tie the top of the rack together (although you could use regular door hinges for this) and two pieces of chain across the bottom to give about a 45 degree angle between the two sides.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Gemini (Jan 16, 2009)

as a curiosity, what is a riddling rack used for?


----------



## dan_fash (Jan 7, 2009)

A riddling rack was used (pre modern machinery) in the process of making sparkling wines, or champagne. The rack would hold the bottles (top down) to allow sediment and impurities to fall to the top where they could be easily removed. once or twice weekly one of the vintners would come and lift the bottle upwards into the smaller holes in the center (on true riddling racks) and the bottle would clunk back into the larger opening, jarring loose sediment that had clung to the glass edges of the bottle. after a period of time the bottle necks would be frozen traping the sediment for easy removal


----------

